

Ask HN: Thoughts on dhh vs davemcclure - dko

An engaging debate over valuation bubbles, Facebook, and Goldman Sachs. Happening on Twitter right now.<p>Thoughts?
======
revorad
I just posted it here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2064518>

------
dko
Personally, the Goldman Sachs deal reeks of the whole structured products
debacle that got us into the mess we are digging out of.

